# Game over



## Hthclan (May 25, 2009)

So it sounds like from many reports that the run is over. I'm sure you'll still be able to catch some walleye here and there but for the most part I think its done.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

A buddy and I fished after work tonight and could not even catch a sucker. I think the high water will push the walleye and suckers out. Give it a couple weeks for conditions to stabilize and the white bass will be on.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Everybody knows that the walleye don't stick around after April 10th anyway!!!  Time to fill up the freezer with Whities!!!!


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

swantucky said:


> A buddy and I fished after work tonight and could not even catch a sucker. I think the high water will push the walleye and suckers out. Give it a couple weeks for conditions to stabilize and the white bass will be on.


Yeah, that's exactly what I was thinking!

Man I just can't wait to fill my freezer with those delicious fillet's of white bass! MMMMMMMMMMMM. There isn't even any reason to head up there for a couple more weeks until they get in the river real thick.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

A buddy of mine limited yesterday. He is headed back today. If I hear from him I will let you guys know.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

people eat white bass??


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Offshore Limits said:


> people eat white bass??


I have seen people throw back walleye and keep white bass!


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Offshore Limits said:


> people eat white bass??


I was thinking the same thing. Cant think of how many hundreds of those i threw back last year. I thought most people just threw em on the bank


----------



## Hthclan (May 25, 2009)

Throw them back? NO....Fillet them and eat um. There good.


----------



## grubbz (Feb 8, 2010)

meat has good texture, but flavor is strong, don't expect them to taste like perch or walleye, or crappie, or bluegill,...mine turn out best when I smoke\grill them, but I end up wondering why I took the time to clean them when there are perch in the freezer that taste a lot better!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Might as well eat them if you are gonna catch them but they have a flavor similar to some saltwater fish , a stronger fishy flavor. Much like their close relatives the striped bass.


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

The secret is to remove ALL red meat. Keep only the White. I prefer white bass over walleye any day.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Whities are pretty good eating. They are a different fish than the walleye, so they don't taste the same. But they are worth giving a try.


----------



## Texan (Mar 26, 2010)

Clean all the red meat and fatty parts off, then wash the fillets very well in cold water making sure that you get all the blood off. If you freeze them, put them in a zip lock bag filled with water and freeze them that way. It protects from freezer burn and keeps them tasting very fresh. once you thaw them out you can soak them in water for an hour or so and the fishy taste is mostly gone. Thats all we ate for years at my house because they are so plentyful and easy to catch year around here in Texas. Fry them up crispy or bake them with butter and cajun seasoning, oh man you can't beat it. Well ok, crappie will beat them any day of the week.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Offshore Limits said:


> people eat white bass??



Two points that will change your mind about White Bass.

1) Ice them immediately.
2) Fillet them and remove the red meat in the center of the fillet.

Deep fry like any other fish.


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

If your wading is it the same to toss them on ice at the truck? Because there is a traffic jam of coolers floating across the river to Bluegrass every year and I just dont have a self propelled cooler yet for the hike to the other side.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

A stringer works to keep them alive until you get back to your cooler in the truck...! That counts as immediate too.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

DON'T KEEP FEMALE WHITIES THEY TASTE LIKE BUTT hahaha


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> DON'T KEEP FEMALE WHITIES THEY TASTE LIKE BUTT hahaha


Now how would you know that Johnny...!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Jonny, how do you know what butt taste like? lmao Maybe I don't want to know.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> Two points that will change your mind about White Bass.
> 
> 1) Ice them immediately.
> 2) Fillet them and remove the red meat in the center of the fillet.
> ...


What Hook and Book said.No stringer,no livewell,river to the ice.then remove ALL red meat,then soak overnight and fry.Asfar as i am concerned they are not woth freezing.They wiil get mushy.BUT I LOVE catching them.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

idontknow316 said:


> Jonny, how do you know what butt taste like? lmao Maybe I don't want to know.


Don't listen to the rumors lol, I was just passing along a word from a good buddy swanny??  lol jk


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

For mild white bass filets, we pop out a gill, put them on the stringer or in a fish basket until they bleed out, then to the ice. Filet and skin, then soak in a little milk overnight in a zipper bag in the fridge. (Actually, we do the bleed out most always for all fish, and use ice through the warm months.) 

They generally get mushy after being frozen.

Smoking is a good idea too--have to try that some time. We've done a lot of different fish in the smoker, but I don't recall ever doing white bass. Maybe because we mostly just did bigger/stronger flavored fish like 5lb+ walleyes, big channel cats and sheepshead (may not believe it, but very good smoked). 

andesangler


----------



## Hthclan (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Hthclan (May 25, 2009)

The only fish taken from the Maumee River Today!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Yummy....a baby drummy....


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey Sickle where are your walleye now. It is past the April 10th date where you scoffed and spoke that the river will be full of walleye until late may, lets see your pictures of your limits from this weekend. What is this, your first season I guess. Lets see how you do next weekend ,maybe they were just packed up away from the fishermen this weekend.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

And to think I actually defended your pompous butt in a thread....wow dude, what the hell is your deal.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

I have not seen any limits for white bass from ODNR, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Nephew fished down river from shroeders with a buddy sunday evening.both got limits in about 3hrs. 4 of us landed a total of 5 fish Saturday evening at white st. fished right by the parking lot. Seemed to be still producing fish.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

faceman9 said:


> I have not seen any limits for white bass from ODNR, can anyone confirm this?


 There is no limit for white bass.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey weekender, I,m not really sure how or why said that the wallies would be gone by the 10th but I was there this weekend and theres still plenty of eyes' left out there.It was slow saturday' the water was high and muddy,but sunday three buddies and myself all limited out...Plus I've seen them run as far as the first few days of May


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

LOL, I know the river is empty of walleye and nobody should come here anymore. Let the locals (like me) limit in 1/2 hour like yesterday.... I rike eating WARREYE !!!!!!


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

Now I understand, a local plot.GOT YOUR BACK...Sorry My friends and I lied, we didnt catch @#$%. the run is over, nadda, cuput,,,,,,Better luck next year...


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I perfer whitebass over walleye.
My wife loves walleye.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

idontknow316 said:


> There is no limit for white bass.


Thank you, I didn't think so.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Weekender#1 said:


> Hey Sickle where are your walleye now. It is past the April 10th date where you scoffed and spoke that the river will be full of walleye until late may, lets see your pictures of your limits from this weekend. What is this, your first season I guess. Lets see how you do next weekend ,maybe they were just packed up away from the fishermen this weekend.


Check out Maumee tackle's river update for lots of pictures.This is the best time of the year in my book.There's a reason Gary at Maumee tackle has the tourney at this stage of the run.I've caught limits (6 fish) well into May.It ain't over.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

rutnut245 said:


> Check out Maumee tackle's river update for lots of pictures.This is the best time of the year in my book.There's a reason Gary at Maumee tackle has the tourney at this stage of the run.I've caught limits (6 fish) well into May.It ain't over.


I have tried to take the "high road" in this arguement. I don't like being called out by someone who obviously doesn't know what they are talking about. But what do I know? This is probably my first year fishing "the walleye run"!!!  Fish On!!!


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Been fishin' the "run" for 30+ years (I know some have been at it much longer) and I can tell you for certain that its never over by April 16th. The females may have dropped but there's lots of jacks that'll be there well into May.


----------

